# Remote control



## redjuice56 (Nov 23, 2009)

I lost my book on the codes for the remote. And i need to know the code for my t v ,which is phillips magnavox


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Type *philips magnavox tv remote codes* into google.

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_4811648_program-philips-magnavox-remote.html?cr=1

http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-281-universal-remote-codes
MAGNAVOX Codes: 004/ 008/ 009/ 062/ 068/ 069/ 074/ 075/ 076/ 077/ 089/ 133/ 163/ 165

http://www.universal-remote.net/philipsmagnavox.html
MAGNAVOX ..... 002 009 109 118 209 309 402 408


----------

